
Inside the EDSAC computer [video] - shenoybr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc945sNB0uA
======
delibes
A CPU you can walk inside :) I was at Bletchley Park this weekend fixing old
BBC Micros for the museum. It's a great place for geeks, but also important
because it educates people (especially children) about what really goes on in
their magic box/tablet of tricks.

------
steaminghacker
i was there last month. the EDSAC is pretty much in the same condition the
video. ie not operational yet.

There's a cool tic-tac-toe program for ESDAC called "OXO". you can run it on
the emulator.

